# Just got a job at Nordstroms



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

...selling BP shoes. That's women's shoes, the fancy ones, for you guys that had as much of a clue as I did. I'm really glad I got the job but I'm not the most outgoing person in the world. Anybody in sales or retail have any tips?


----------



## catlauren (Aug 14, 2010)

Just ran across this post. I guess you've been working at this job for a few months now - hope it is going well. I'll give you my advice and hope that it's better late than never...

I'm an INFJ and I used to think that I would never be a good salesperson. Sales still isn't my favorite job but I've had several part time sales jobs over the years and have realized that I can be good at it (and even enjoy it a bit) once I get into the swing of what I'm selling. I find it helps to remind myself that selling is not about talking someone into buying something they don't want, it's about helping the customer find exactly what they are looking for (and maybe a few things they hadn't thought of but do really want). To do this I would educate myself as much as possible about the product(s) and then would listen to the customer and ask questions and figure out what they like, dislike, need, etc. Currently I sell my art work part-time at art shows which is especially hard because 99% of the people who come into my booth don't buy and most don't have any intent to buy - they're just there for an afternoon stroll of browsing art. So I have to try to decipher everyone's motivation and the best way to approach them. Even though you are an introvert, since you are an INF, you should be great at reading people and I believe that's key to being a good salesperson.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Be polite and compliment the women on their hair, their earrings etc, and just practice being charming.


----------

